# Hibiscus, what to do with it?



## JustJoel (May 22, 2018)

You can find some pretty unusual stuff in the 99 cent store! The one I visited today had, among other interesting items, a wall of Mexican spices packaged cheaply in those crinkly plastic bags. And they were all 99 cents!

Among these spices I found hibiscus. I bought it on a whim, but have no idea what to with it! I googled, and every hit was a beverage or hibiscus infused simple syrup. Are there any other ways I can use hibiscus?


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2018)

I make hibiscus and rosehip tea. It is fabulous as ice tea and the colour is a lovely, bright red. I like the slight tanginess, so I don't add any sugar.


----------



## CakePoet (May 22, 2018)

Last time I had dried hibiscus  I  booked marked these :
https://www.epicurious.com/ingredients/hibiscus-flower-cooking-iced-tea-flor-de-jamaica-article

Hibiscus Liqueur Recipe | Everclear Liqueur Recipes

https://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2013/04/hibiscus-flower-enchiladas.html

But then I just made  lovely Hibiscus cold tea and drank it..  yum


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2018)

Try looking up Jamaican and Caribbean recipes.


----------



## JustJoel (May 22, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Last time I had dried hibiscus  I  booked marked these :
> https://www.epicurious.com/ingredients/hibiscus-flower-cooking-iced-tea-flor-de-jamaica-article
> 
> Hibiscus Liqueur Recipe | Everclear Liqueur Recipes
> ...


OMG, those enchiladas look interesting and delicious. Give me a few days to get over my Indian food obsession and I’ll make ‘em! Thank you!


----------



## CakePoet (May 22, 2018)

And the liquid you get as left overs, you can make sweet tea or use in  a cake.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 22, 2018)

Love jamaica (hibiscus) tea! I imagine you could use it in jellies and jams for the liquid, and to poach fruit.


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I make hibiscus and rosehip tea. It is fabulous as ice tea and the colour is a lovely, bright red. I like the slight tanginess, so I don't add any sugar.



I also buy loose hibiscus and rosehip for tea. I add honey. This combo is high in vitamins and we always have when we are fighting a cold/flu and sore throat. Mom believed it helped bring a fever down.


----------

